# Confused: kribensis tankmate suggestions?



## mooncat (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi

I have stumbled on cichlids accidentally and could do with some help!

I currently have a 100 litre tank with 8 (going on 80 when the babies are born!) platties, 2 hatchetfish, 2 harlequin rasboras, 1 bristlenose pleco and 6 amano shrimp.

Soon discovered that platties breed like mad and searched for a solution. Found some threads recommending kribensis as good for population control of livebearers, seconded by the staff at my lfs, so came home with a male.

My tank is now looking a little crowded and I have bought a 200 litre (-ish, it's 4 ft long bowfronted) aquarium, in which I was going to transfer all my fish to give them more room, especially as the krib and my bristlenose male get a bit scrappy with each other during feeding time.

I love bogwood and was planning a planted tank with lots of it in and recently put an extra piece in my 100 litre. Then did a water test and found my ph had dropped from the usual 7,down to 6!

I did some research and now know that not only does bogwood lower ph, my tank is completely the wrong set up for a kribensis! So now I am thinking of leaving the platties etc in the 100 litre (making it my lower ph softer water tank) and setting up my new 200 litre tank around the kribensis and his needs - sand, rocks etc.

I've been trying to research cichlid tanks but finding it really hard to find any info on which fish would be compatible with my kribensis. I don't really want to get a female to go in with him as then I'll be overrun with their offspring too. All I've managed to find out so far is that cichlids like lots of space, are aggressive, but can be overcrowded to minimise aggression, and that you shouldn't mix Africans with Americans.

My head is spinning and I don't feel I am getting any closer to working out how to stock my tank (I actually woke up at 3 am from a stressed dream of fishtanks!). I wouldn't mind setting up a purely cichlid tank, but am unsure which other cichlids would go with my krib. He is my favourite fish so I would like my new set up to start with him and what would live peacfully with him.

If kribensis don't mix well with other cichlids, then which other fish would be appropriate to put in with him? :-?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

First, Kribs are primarily bottom sifters, and are a poor choice for fry control on livebearers IME. Second, the lower pH is perfect for the Krib, they prefer slightly acid conditions. Planted tank with Bog wood setup sounds perfect for Kribs. I suspect that you are reading tips for keeping "Africans", which is a mislabeling frequently made when the person actually means "Rift Lake" or "East African". Kribs are from small streams in West Africa, and most of the fish in that region live in very soft, low pH waters. Think jungle versus rocky lake.

Kribs have relatively mild temperaments as a single fish, pairs can be terrors when they breed. As far as compatible species, I can think of several, but most are a bit less common.


----------



## mooncat (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks. That's a relief about the ph and bogwood being ok!

I've found a few potiential stocking ideas, but it has been difficult:

Upside-down catfish
Congo tetras
African butterfly fish

Would an African butterfly cichlid be compatible with the krib?

I was overrun with platy fry before I got him, but now only 1 or 2 make it past him. The rasboras also clean up a few too. He constantly chases the adults but hasn't damaged them. Not my preferred set up long term. I am currently rehoming the males and fry and just keeping the females.


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

African butterfly fish like to hang at the surface, preferably among floating plants. They will be fine with your Kribs, but they are jumpers. You will need a cover to keep them from jumping out.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

I look after our tank at work. The only Cichlid in there is one lonely Kribensis.

We have had literally hundreds of baby Bristlenose born in the last year and as far as I am aware he has not touched a single one of the fry. I have no idea what the water is like in that tank, but I suspect it is reasonably hard as it comes directly from a bore hole on site and our kettles fill with lime scale in no time at all !


----------

